# Scared that I may get taken again



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Here is the break down of the pups, they are nine weeks and weigh 1 and 5/8 pound and the other is 1 and 3/4 pound. Being that I got my Boo at a much older age then 12 weeks I dont know how much they should weigh at certin ages. The litter is large and the other pups, all boys are 2 pounds, 1 and 3/4, and 1 and 3/4 . all about the same as far as I can tell. Any one know if this sounds ok?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think the best way to determine the future weight is to look at the parents. How much do they weigh?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope this breeder doesn't let them go until 12 weeks and doesn't ship unless they are about 2 pounds. That would show that she is responsible. If she lets them go before 12 weeks, it makes me wonder.....


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

They wont be shipped till the 11 of Oct, that would put them at 12 weeks, i think, shoot i dont have a calender near by!....allright they will be 13 weeks. Mom weighs 7 pounds and some change, dad weighs 4 and some change. Mum knows Im not looking for tiny, I just want healthy, if they get to be 10lbs I dont care...just healthy. Hope this helps.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> They wont be shipped till the 11 of Oct, that would put them at 12 weeks, i think, shoot i dont have a calender near by!....allright they will be 13 weeks. Mom weighs 7 pounds and some change, dad weighs 4 and some change. Mum knows Im not looking for tiny, I just want healthy, if they get to be 10lbs I dont care...just healthy. Hope this helps.[/B]



The weight sounds good at this age, for me. The pups are also cute in the picture you posted. I hope this one works out for you. 
I would also seek my refund from the other breeder, since the pup died. It sounds a little suspicious to have mom smother one at that age.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

My Jack was nearly 5 pounds at 12 weeks when I got him and I thought he might end up HUGE like 15 pounds. But, he stopped growing by 7 months and now he's still a small doggy at 9.5 pounds







I have a bit of a harder time carrying him in a PURSE but he's sturdy and if he fell off something he wouldn't break







Which is great to me !! I hope this helps


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly was 1.6lbs at 11 weeks and she is a around 3.5lbs at 8 months


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I think the best way to determine the future weight is to look at the parents. How much do they weigh?[/B]



Not totally true. Duff's mom was 4 lbs, and he dad was 5. He weighs in at a whopping 14!









Linus "It's lean muscle, not fat!" McDuff


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> They wont be shipped till the 11 of Oct, that would put them at 12 weeks, i think, shoot i dont have a calender near by!....allright they will be 13 weeks. Mom weighs 7 pounds and some change, dad weighs 4 and some change. Mum knows Im not looking for tiny, I just want healthy, if they get to be 10lbs I dont care...just healthy. Hope this helps.[/B]



I think if you have a 7 lb mom and a 4 lb dad you should probably have nice
size puppies, not meaning big, but just right. Not to small and not to big.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you feel comfortable, you could post the name of the breeder here and see if anyone has any experience with them, good or bad.

Or do a search here and see if we've had any discussions about them.

Also, go to our breeders section and carefully read all the tips on finding a repsonsible breeder and see if this one meets the qualifications.

I don't blame you for being nervous. There are a lot of unscrupulous people out there.

I hope this all works out for you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I sure as heck understand your fear. The best I can tell you is research, research, research. Both the breeder and the lines the puppy is coming from. Ask if others have gotten puppies from that breeder, what do they have to say?

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It really depends on the size of the dogs in the pedigrees. Is the pup line bred?
Have the parents been tested for LS? Are there open fontanelles? luxating patellas, Etc.
These questions should be answered by your breeder. If she can't answer them
I would go elsewhere.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris weighed 24 ozs at 11 weeks. She is now one month shy of two and weighs about 8 lbs.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> It really depends on the size of the dogs in the pedigrees. Is the pup line bred?
> Have the parents been tested for LS? Are there open fontanelles? luxating patellas, Etc.
> These questions should be answered by your breeder. If she can't answer them
> I would go elsewhere.[/B]



What does line bred mean?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Line bred means some of the same dogs on both sides of the pedigree.
It's not a bad thing if done right.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> Line bred means some of the same dogs on both sides of the pedigree.
> It's not a bad thing if done right.[/B]



Thanks, I felt foolish asking. Gnocci's parents have at least one common ancestor.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Here is the break down of the pups, they are nine weeks and weigh 1 and 5/8 pound and the other is 1 and 3/4 pound. Being that I got my Boo at a much older age then 12 weeks I dont know how much they should weigh at certin ages. The litter is large and the other pups, all boys are 2 pounds, 1 and 3/4, and 1 and 3/4 . all about the same as far as I can tell. Any one know if this sounds ok?[/B]



In my experience in breeding if you breed a smaller male to a larger female you will get some of both. I have found this to be true in my own lines. I had a small male (4 lbs) who produced large puppies, but his son produces small puppies and he is 8 lbs. 
The rule of thumb for a puppies weight isn't how big the parents are but at 12 weeks double the weight and you have the approximate weight of the puppy full grown. 
I have a small male available at this time.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

If this is a little off topic, I apologise, but just wondering - is it better to breed a larger mum with a smaller dad? I was just thinking - & I have no idea if this is correct or not, but surely teeny tiny females wouldn't be bred? I mean, wouldn't they be too small to carry a litter & remain healthy & safely give birth?

Sorry again if this is off topic


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've had many discussions here on SM about how that double the weight at 12 weeks rule doesn't really work according to the feedback from our SM members. Here's a recent one:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...%20big&st=0

BTW, since you are new, you probably aren't aware that Joe doesn't allow advertising puppies or any live animals here. Could you edit your post?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish the 12 week rule had been accurate in our case. We got Bucky at 12 weeks and he weighed 2.3 lbs. At one yr., he now weighs 8 1/2 lbs. - more than double what he would have weighed if that method of prediction had worked for us. I really wanted a small dog. Don't get me wrong, I love him, and wouldn't trade him for anything - he just isn't what we were originally looking for. At 12 weeks, Sadie also weighed 2.3 lbs and at 5 months, she is 5.3 lbs.


----------

